# .880 Ammonia for fuming oak



## Anonymous (18 May 2005)

Anyone know of suppliers of the above? I want to fume some oak to make it darker but am having a problem finding it.
Many thanks

Paul


----------



## norman (18 May 2005)

Hi paul

I got mine from the local chemist.
Norman


----------



## houtslager (18 May 2005)

where abouts are you, that info might help to point you in the right direction, Paul.


----------



## Chris Knight (18 May 2005)

Paul,

I got mine from a printers - they still use a diazo process or somesuch to make blueprints. I suspect that will go the way of the Dodo however. 

Household ammonia does work but it takes longer.


----------



## Anonymous (20 May 2005)

880 ammonia is bloomin' dangerous stuff! It could kill you. I hope you've got the appropriate safety facilities available before you start using it...


----------



## Anonymous (20 May 2005)

Many thanks all of you that have replied and helped. A little bit more talking to the local pharmisist assured him and he is getting me half a litre. It is a little less concentrated and will take a bit longer but at least I can try it without having to buy too great a quantity.

Thank you again

Paul
PS - I am intending to use a friend's diving resperator and goggles but I won't bother with the flippers!


----------



## Anonymous (30 May 2005)

Got mine via Rydenor. They wouldn't ship it themselves so told me who their supplier was - unfortunately I can't remember who they were! Sorry. I expect if you phoned Rydenor they would probably tell you.

On the subject of safety.....

I used it to fume some oak which worked fantastically. I had a 8 foot table top to do so built a huge chamber out of polythene sheets and cheap 2x1. I put the ammonia in some sandwich boxes out of doors and put the lids on the boxes. After putting the boxes in the 'tent' i sealed it with gaffer tape and using an area where the polythene was lax and popped off the lids. This get up worked very well. When it came time to open the tent i put the lids back on in the same manner, opened all doors and windows and made a small vent in the polythene then evacuated the workshop for 24 hours by which time the vapour had dissipated. Tidy Job.


----------

